# What Are You Thankful For?



## Karousever (Nov 28, 2013)

First of all, I'd like to say Happy Thanksgiving! I know not everyone celebrates it, but I figure you don't really have to celebrate Thanksgiving to be grateful for things, so I saw no problem with making this thread. So what are you thankful or grateful for?

I am thankful for my friends, who stick around even though I am a total weirdo.

I am thankful for my family, even though I often don't like them and they rarely have the same views as me, they stay out of my business and let me have my own private life, and they can be very generous sometimes. Also my Aunt Kim is the best aunt in the world.

I am thankful for the things that I have, but probably don't deserve. This laptop, my phone, my PS3, all the lovely games that I've been able to get. Ooh and my printer/scanner, that thing is infinitely useful. 

I am thankful for my good health (this is probably the only time you'll catch me saying this when I'm _not_ sick XD)

I am also thankful for all those people out there who are doing their best to just help other people. Whether they're helping an upset friend, saving a suicidal friend, donating $50 to charity, or maybe food or clothing, I am thankful that they exist. In my Digital Media class we are part of "Adopt a Family" and we donated a TON of food to a family so they could eat a Thanksgiving meal. And we're doing Adopt a Family again for a different family for Christmas, and we'll bring in clothes and the like for them.

And lastly, I am thankful for my girlfriend. She belongs on the list of things that I am lucky enough to have but don't deserve, but I wanted to give her her own section. She is always there for me. She always supports me, even when I am being silly and upset over dumb things. She makes me feel...not so alone anymore. She makes me feel a kind of happiness that I hadn't known existed, previously. She makes every day feel special to me, she knows how to turn my frown upside down in a matter of minutes, and she is way more than I ever asked for. Heck, I would have been thankful for just knowing her, just being her friend. So at the same time, I'm also thankful that I get to be so much more than that. Thank you, Reeni :)


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Nov 28, 2013)

I am thankful for the privileged socioeconomic/sociopolitical position I occupy as a result of centuries of systematically exploiting those who deviate from the idealised default of white cishet western male affluence, including the genocide of American Indians during the colonisation of the North American continent.

I also reeeeeally like Cadburys' Chocolate Fingers, so I'm thankful for those too.


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving, guys. 

I'm thankful for my talents!  Even though I have to work on them to keep them sharp, at least I know what I have a knack for. 

I'm thankful for my family, even though they're all a pain. Sometimes they're okay!

I'm thankful for all the things I have and don't need, because I know I'm lucky to have them. 

I'm thankful for you guys, and everyone else who I've met (and even the ones I haven't, for that matter).


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm thankful for my friends, for whom I would surely be in a much worse mental state.

Also for cookies.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 29, 2013)

bunnies.


----------



## Minish (Nov 29, 2013)

jack the pumpkin king


----------



## eevee_em (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm thankful for my family, my awesome roommates, my college, that I got to see snow for Thanksgiving since it's probably going to rain on Christmas, and all of the cute things.


----------



## Awos (Nov 29, 2013)

For cats and guinea pigs easily. And my family, and anyone who I can trust.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 29, 2013)

My boyfriend, my friends, and being able to sleep.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 4, 2013)

That vending machine I just used that both counted my money and dropped it back into the coin return.


----------

